# Dehydration



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yesterday 07:00AM, 80 degrees out, I went out to do a little maintenance on the ol ride. 

Nothing I ain't done many times before. 

Takes about a half hour.

Almost done, and suddenly, I am dizzy, and seeing shimmering horizon.

I quickly finished up, and got inside, and rested.

I think to myself, I ain't that old, nor feeble, so today, I am looking at symptoms on the web, and turns out that in this heatwave, I ain't drinking enough water.

I'm now adding an extra-large jug of water to my regular daily drinking routine, Tea, sweetened with Xylitol, water, no alcohol, a neurosurgeon 45 years ago, advised me to stop that stuff, it kills the brain, and I killed too much already by then. 
Anyway, I'm passing this along to all ya'll, dehydration is serious easily preventable malady.

And in the new Global warming we all need to take care of ourselves and each other to prevent the inevitable extinction of ourselves.

Have a tall cool glass of water.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, I got sick, also, in the heat, a couple days ago. 106F.
Btw, tea, coffee, alcohol, & soda are diuretics. Stick with water.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Water will only do so much for you.

Bottled water has been strip of electrolytes so it won't do much good.

You need electrolytes to keep everything firing properly.

Watermelon contains more electrolytes than any other fruit or vegetable.

Water with a pinch of Himalayan Pink salt will replenish electrolytes.

If you can taste the salt you used to much.

It's been hitting 95 plus degrees, then factor in the heat index and you're pushing over 100 degrees.

Our fryer rooms hit over 100 degrees F on a daily basis.

Our Fryers run at 180 to 200 degrees Celsius!

Avoid drinks that contain caffeine and sugars.

Last week it was still 100 degrees F at 9:00 PM.

Located in Southeast Texas.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CDC says 88F is the max for humans to tolerate. It does sneak up on you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Texican57 said:


> Water with a pinch of Himalayan Pink salt will replenish electrolytes.


It only has Sodium. . .?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> CDC says 88F is the max for humans to tolerate. It does sneak up on you.



Yea: verily, does it ever sneak up, then WHAM, you are feeling bad. 

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I carry a couple of large Power Ade bottles with frozen water in them. Keep about 6 in the freezer. They seem to thaw at a rate to where you can get a couple of good swigs at a time. Two symptoms I have had verified by my Dr. Deep yellow urine and finger cramps. I have found that keeping a bottle of Pedialyte helps in severe cramp cases.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Texican57 said:


> Water will only do so much for you.
> 
> Bottled water has been strip of electrolytes so it won't do much good.
> 
> ...


*__*

You need electrolytes to keep everything firing properly.

Watermelon contains more electrolytes than any other fruit or vegetable.
***
That must be what made me pee so much as a kid and we had that truck load of melons in the yard . Dessert with breakfast , jump off the school bus run hungry to the melons . Drop a big Black Diamond on the ground , rip a pound heart of melon out and throw the remainder to the pigs then grab another melon and repeat .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> I carry a couple of large Power Ade bottles with frozen water in them. Keep about 6 in the freezer. They seem to thaw at a rate to where you can get a couple of good swigs at a time. Two symptoms I have had verified by my Dr. Deep yellow urine and finger cramps. I have found that keeping a bottle of Pedialyte helps in severe cramp cases.



At my semi - annual blood draw, the " vampire" tells me, that I am dehydrated, she can't find a good vein to get any blood from.

I have heard it often.

Another symptom for the record. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *__*
> 
> You need electrolytes to keep everything firing properly.
> 
> ...



Love the melon tale.

I would bust open melons, eat the heart, and leave the rest for the Ducks, man can a few ducks eat watermelon, after you bust one open. 

Imagine a Vacuum sucking water up, sounds very similar.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Uncle Sam taught to re-hydrate in the evening and night in prep. for the next hot day . No ladies and gentlemen , whiskey or beer just won't do it , sorry .


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> It only has Sodium. . .?


Actually lower in sodium than regular salt and contains other minerals needed.

Is it better for you, who knows, the Web has conflicting options.

I work in a food processing plant where we produce healthy snacks.

The Pink Himalayan salt is the salt we use.









7 Reasons Why Pink Himalayan Salt Is A Healthier Alternative


This is why you should swap your regular table salt with pink Himalayan salt




www.egypttoday.com


----------

